# [WTS] St. Croix Mojo Surf Spinning 10'6" 3/4-4



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

New with tag.

Been sitting in my rod tube for over a year and and it doesn't look like I'm going to get to use it this year either. My loss is your gain.

$215 picked up in Asheville, NC. Pics upon request.

-Mike


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

Been traveling to see friends/family in NC a lot the past month.

$210 picked up in several areas across the state.

Let me know if where you are at if you are interested and I'll see if I can make it work.

-Mike


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

$200 picked up.

-Mike


----------



## fgfg89 (Nov 17, 2015)

Would you ship?


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

Maybe. If you cover the shipping fees, I'll take the hit on the packing materials.

I checked Fedex, UPS, and USPS.

Fedex was way too high, but UPS and USPS both came in at $32 and $20, respectively (USPS had a large discount if I printed the label online). It'll cost me about $12 more for the pvc tube/end caps/padding.

Let me double check to make sure that the online price I was quoted is valid. But if it is, I'd be willing to ship at $220 shipped to your door via USPS. Would be shipped priority mail 2 day with insurance and signature confirmation.

Any interest before I dig further?

-Mike


----------



## redhorse9902 (Jan 5, 2008)

Check with post office. I shipped a 6' tube to Greensboro for around $10. Had a 9'6" 2 pic in it. Came in right around 6lbs. This was a thick walled 4" cardboard tube.


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

fgfg89- Confirmed that the price above is valid. $220 shipped if you want it.


----------



## fgfg89 (Nov 17, 2015)

mbrajer said:


> fgfg89- Confirmed that the price above is valid. $220 shipped if you want it.


I am going to pass. Thank you.


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

Price is now $190 picked up.


----------



## Frogfish (Nov 6, 2007)

do you travel outside of asheville at all?


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

Yep. Where to?


----------



## Frogfish (Nov 6, 2007)

mbrajer said:


> Yep. Where to?


By chance, Richmond or Newport News, VA?

I live in DC now


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

Nope. Have gone to Roanoke a couple times and would like to go back again but haven't been to as far as Richmond or Newport News. Sorry man.


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

Frogfish- Might have a reason to head up to the DC area to pick up a kayak.

Any interest?

-Mike


----------



## hotrodtek (Jun 15, 2015)

Could u send me a pic I'm in Hendersonville


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

hotrodtek said:


> Could u send me a pic I'm in Hendersonville


Yeah I can just send me a PM with your email.

It's new with tags.

-Mike


----------



## hotrodtek (Jun 15, 2015)

Pm sent


----------



## hotrodtek (Jun 15, 2015)

your pm box is full I tried to pm you but wouldn't let me


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

hotrodtek said:


> your pm box is full I tried to pm you but wouldn't let me


Thanks for the heads up.

Will clear it out now.

-Mike


----------

